# Our Latest Rescue, a little colt



## Marty (Jul 2, 2013)

Better sit down for this one. I've seen some pretty awful things but to see this on a baby yearling colt really makes me seriously ill. Besides his feet being over grown and twisted up, this poor thing was ......let me say being treated very harshly and leave it at that. He has never ever been de-wormed, had any vaccinations, nothing. He was also never worked with and flat out scared. He's going to be just fine now and the icing on the cake is we have been able to get the paperwork on him so he will become registered AMHR and have a CMHR prefix. Introducing: CMHR A Chance At Gold

Available for adoption soon. located in Kansas


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh the poor little thing looked so sad. Huge Kudos and High 5's to the foster family.....they have done an incredible job with him!! He looks Fab!! I SO LOVE HIS NEW NAME!!!


----------



## romewhip (Jul 2, 2013)

oh those feet! Ouch! Poor baby looked miserable, and looks gorgeous now.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 5, 2013)

poor baby... but he's in good hands now!! Love the chosen name.


----------



## Mini Love (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh my poor thing, So glad he was helped & is in Loving hands.


----------



## Averett2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Poor guy, it makes me so sad to see how he was treated, but he's looking good now! And definitly a lot happier. Thank you for helping him out!

P.S. I love his new name!!


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 13, 2013)

He looks so much better and happy! Hope he goes to a great forever home that will love him like he deserves to be loved after that horrible beginning.


----------

